# The Enneagram of your family/friends?



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

The system is getting better known here, enough for people to think about the types of the people they are close to. It'll be interesting to see what type's you're used to associating with.

Of my Immediate family:

My mom is an INFP 6w5-2w1-9w1 So/Sp, I find her to be incredibly innocent, and nearly childlike in her manner. She's nice, but her constant rejection of flaw, I find annoying.

My sister is an ENFP 4w3-6w7-9w1 Sx/So, of my family; I get along with her the most. She's a poet, a bit eccentric, but generally enjoyable.

Of close friends:

An ISTP 7w6-3w2-9w8 Sx/So, he's a strange mix of peterpan, and an episode of Jersey Shore. Surprising cold at times.

An INFP 4w5-7w6-9w1 Sp/Sx, a quiet musician, easiest to communicate with. 

An ENFJ _extremely counterphobic_ 6w7-2w3-8w9 Sx/So, a mixed bag of drugs, art, positivity, and extreme depression.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

Mother: *ESTP* *8w7-7w6-2w3 Sp/Sx *......A real bitch to handle,toughened me up for the hurdles ahead..a major influence in my life.For good and ill.

Grandfather: *ENFP* *1w2-6w5cp-3w2 Sx/So*...The only true Male influence in my life...a former radical..alot more conservative now. A social worker..prides himself on being a "people's representative".Taught me alot...above all about Honor and fighting for what you feel is _right_.

Grandmother: *ISFP* *9w8-6w7-2w1 Sp/Sx *....a fiesty yet gentle free spirit.The principle at a pre-school/elementary.We dont really get on much..overall pleasant relationship.

My father's a dead man,but it should be fun trying to type him. *9w8-7w6-3w2 Sp/Sx* *ISTP* from what i've heard.

Friends....

*ESTJ* *6w7(sw5w6)-3w2(sw2w1)-1w2(2w3) Sp/So Prussian-Cp*...A Stoic all around good guy.Does what's "right" and responsible...behaves like an asshole when he gets in his righteous modes.Wants to make a bunch of money and become successful (by popular standards)..make his parents proud...feels obligated to them.

*ESFP* *9w8(sw8w7)-7w6(sw??)-weak 3w2(sw2w1) So/Sp*....A real Lazy bastard.Selfish..but well meaning and generous. His focus is on making a good impression and "bagging bitches".Gets robbed and stolen from frequently..never learns from this,is passive.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Mum- isfj 9w1/6w7/2w1 sp/so peaceful, sensitive, likes the simple things 
Dad - istp 6w5/4w5/8w9 sp/sx a little gruff, burning anger, more doubting than he lets off. He is the angrier version of me... 
sister - intj 5w6/3w4/9w8 sp/sx quiet, sensitive, sharp intelligence, firm with boundaries 
sister- entj 6w7/4w3/8w7 sx/so An interesting combination of ideals, questions, absurdity and bullheadedness 

Friend - intj 5w4/4w5/9w8 sp/sx we talk about physics, science, we see strange films and have eclectic adventures. The only person i've really kept it contact with for years.

My best friends are my dogs, i'd say the german shephard is a 9w1, the shitzu cross is a 6w7.


----------



## The13thGuest (May 3, 2011)

_Family:_
*Mother: INFJ 8w9-2w1-5w6* I do not like this woman at all. She has a sense of entitlement, she's manipulative, hypocritical, and just... A bitch. She knows how to get people on her side, she knows how to turn people against others. She is very,very overly protective and a bit possessive.
*Daddy: INTJ 5w6 (6w5?)* I don't know my daddy's enneagram tritype. Everyone says he's a 5 but I always thought 6.. He has agoraphobia but he's completely functional on hid medication. He's a bit of a sarcastic ass. He gives me everything I want if he can afford it.
*Brother: ISFP 6w7-9w8-?* My dear brother who calls me up at 3am to walk over to his house and kill the spider on his wall. -.- He's phobic. Agoraphobia with panic disorder, social anxiety disorder, and generalized anxiety disorder. I find it strange how he has all these anxiety problems and goes out in public a lot. He takes medication though,
*Grandma: 2w1-5w6-1w2* My favorite person. She is selfless, loving grammar nazi.
_Friends:_
*Cassondra: ESFP 8w7-6w7-3w2* Best friend since age 5, just before we entered school. She is a bit impulsive, she accepts people for who they are. She hates people who don't be themselves. She knows me better than I do. She can be a bit overbearing though, she is extremely extroverted. She had sex infront of me once, she told me if I didn't like it I could leave. 
*McKenzie: ENTJ 3w4*Friends since grade 8. I don't know her tritype. I don't really associate much with her anymore because we fight too much.. She tries to put people down, boss people around, and she is very whiny when she does not get her way. She appears different in public, almost like she's wearing a mask. On the outside she is ambitious, confident and charismatic. She has a fairly soft side deep down, she's only showed it to me when we are having one-on-one contact. She has zero stage fright, she is great at performing.
*Sabs: E*** 7w8-8w7-4(w?)* Friends since grade 2. She is also my brothers lover. She is very mysterious, and rather quiet at first. But she is a total extrovert. She cannot stand being alone, she cannot stand being bored. She likes to be around a lot of people, she is very offended if she finds out you are having a party and you don't invite her,
I have more friends, and I have an entire step family and a bunch of half siblings. But I don't know their types.



Note: Most of the people I listed took the enneagram test and decided their own types.


*Me: 8w9-6w5-(4w5?)*

Neither me or my brother relate much to any of the heart types (2,3,4)


----------



## minkaybell (Aug 15, 2010)

my mom- 6w5 9w1. (may be 1w9) 3w2 
- she is incredibly doubtful but very helpful to her family without asking anything in return. 

my dad- 9w8 6w5 3w2
-he is stubborn. very high morals of what is right and wrong. patient but no frills in speaking or behaviour. poet

brother - 9w8 6w? ?
incredibly stubborn and bullheaded independent. morals as well. 

-

friend - 5w6(sw4w5) 9w1 2w
logical, loyal, practical, hilarious, level headed and intelligent, along with quirky to boot.


myself- 6w7 9w1 3w2


----------



## minkaybell (Aug 15, 2010)

Brother: 6w7-9w8-? My dear brother who calls me up at 3am to walk over to his house and kill the spider on his wall. -.-

@The13thGuest


LOL.


----------



## The13thGuest (May 3, 2011)

minkaybell said:


> Brother: 6w7-9w8-? My dear brother who calls me up at 3am to walk over to his house and kill the spider on his wall. -.-
> 
> @The13thGuest
> 
> ...


 It's the truth. He also has certain fears that only come about in the night. He distracts himself from them by playing video games all night. He doesn't go to bed until 5am, and then at 11 I have to go to his house and wake him up for work. 

He is quite the pitiful person.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Hmm, since I'm still new(ish) to the Enneagram, and still understanding the system, I don't know about the accuracy of these, but I'll give it a shot.

Sister: ISTJ 1w9 sp
Mom: INFJ 2w1/2w3 so/sp
Brother: INTJ maybe a 3 or a 9, I'm still unsure about him. Identity and anger issues present.
Dad: ISTP 8w7/8w9 sp

What do you look for when typing someone else?


----------



## PixieSaysHi (Oct 9, 2010)

dad: XNFJ 9w1 6w7 2w3 Never met anyone who did not like him. Congenial. Sentimental. Kind. Hard-working. Super clean-freak. Very spiritual. 

mom: INTJ 1w2 6w5 3w2 Principled. Strong-willed. Scholarly. Assertive. Honest.

brother: INTJ 3w4 8w7 6w5 Highly successful. Ambitious. Creative. Driven. Strategic. Intuitive. Perceptive. Physically attractive. Well-dressed. Quiet leader. Intelligent.


best friend: ENTX 7w8 1w2 2w3 Fun. Happy. Outgoing. Intelligent. Deep. Spiritual. Principled. Driven. Popular. Athletic. All the boys like her because she's smart, pretty and fun.


friend: INFP 6w5 4w5 9w1 Quiet. Sweet. Extremely caring/kind hearted. Altruistic. Loyal. Intelligent. 

friend: ENFJ 6w7 1w2 2w1 Talkative. Anxious. Funny as hell. Caring. Loyal. Uses self-deprecating humor to cope with anxiety.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Primary type is listed first.

Mom: 6w7 / 2w1 / 9w1 sp/so
Dad: 9w8 / 6w5 / ? sp >> so
Sister: 9w1 / 6w7 / 2w3 unknown variant 
Brother in law: 7w6 / 3w2 / 1w2 so/sx

Me: 5w6 / 9w1 / ? so/sp


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Just posted my family's types in another thread, so copying them here. Haven't truly done my friends' types before, not in this much detail.

*Family
Mother: *INFJ, 6w5-9w1-2w? sp/so. Rather self-sacrificing, anxious, and other-focused. Will do anything for her family, even if it stresses her out. Shy, introverted, great with kids. Not sure of her 2-wing, but it can't be any other fix.
*Father:* ESTP, 8w9-7w6-2w3 or 8w9-6w7-2w3 so/sx. Tends to take control whenever one asks for help. Ignores some problems, preferring they fix themselves, but attacks other problems head-on. A huge extrovert, very friendly, always willing to help, treats everyone equally.
*Sister: *ESFP, 7w6-4w3-? sx/so. Not sure on her gut fix... she ignores issues sometimes, so maybe 9w8? Finds a "cause" and dives in. A people person, but not as much as Dad. Likes crowds, parties, and generally having a good time. 
*Aunt (maternal): *ESFP, 4w3-7w8-9w8. Self-oriented. Her head fix gives her a desire for fun; her gut fix makes her a good diplomat when she has to be. Her loyalty is to her family foremost, so possibly 7w6?
*Grandfather (maternal): *ISTP, 6w5. Very independent, things have to be done his way. Problem-solver, has loads of ingenuity, very intelligent.
*Grandmother (maternal, step-): *ESFJ, 2w1. Has this image of what a grandma should be and tries to be that way for her grandchildren. A giver and a perfectionist to the extreme.

*Friends
#1: *ENTP, 6w5-8w7-3w2 so/sx. Could be so/sp. Counterphobic. Hard to predict how he'll react to something. He keeps a lot to himself, opens up to very few. Has a habit of networking while still being suspicious of groups.
*#2: *ISFJ, 9w1-5w6-2w1 sp/sx. Originally mistyped him as an ISTJ (whoops). Not 100% positive on his tri-type order, as each fix is pretty strong. He's suspicious of strangers, but incredibly self-sacrificing for people he cares about. Maybe 2w3?
*#3: *ENFP, 9w8-7w6-3w4 so/sp. Maybe 9w1, maybe ESFJ? He's hard to type because of depression. Has a slight perfectionist streak. Pretty other-focused, even if he tries to act like he doesn't care what others think. Has an individualistic streak, but has a so-called "limit" to it. Acts more random/funny than he is, even when the situation is serious.
*#4:* INFJ, 2w3-9w8-6w5 sx/so. Head fix isn't very noticeable. Borderline extrovert. A true Two, feels he needs to give to get. Pretty unhealthy, overall; feels like he has to "save" people.


----------



## dfoster (Mar 8, 2010)

I wonder if all these details mean anything without context, like for example how they are they way they are shaped you and your type. Also, are we really that sure of other people's tri types with wings AND variant stackings? and MBTI on top of that? What if we're wrong? 

The Enneagram is about helping us perceive reality without the subjective influences of our filters. But I think having this fixation/passion/compulsion on typing others is just as bad. When we do that, we're putting on filters again and can only see others in the context of the "types" that we think they belong to. What if we're wrong? not only that, but what if this collection of hybrid studies/theories on the Enneagram is also not as close an approximation of reality as we hope it to be? I think it's good to have a healthy dose of skepticism on what we think we know.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm pretty sure everyone who posted here would accept they could be wrong. At best, it's all just an educated guess, even for ourselves. That doesn't mean we can't try to apply it to the real world. 

@dfoster


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Paradigm said:


> *#2: *ISFJ, 9w1-5w6-2w1 sp/sx. Originally mistyped him as an ISTJ (whoops). Not 100% positive on his tri-type order, as each fix is pretty strong. He's suspicious of strangers, but incredibly self-sacrificing for people he cares about. Maybe 2w3?


Correction:
ISFJ, 9w1-6w5-2w1 sp/so

Whoops.


----------



## MorbidNerd (Jul 6, 2011)

I am not entirely certain about their tritypes so this is just an educated guess:

Father 1w9-6w5-3w2 (ISTJ)
He always keeps his word and is a hard worker whom applies perfectionist standard to himself. He is narrow minded, controlling, derogatory, dismissive, self righteous and selfish. He has good self restraint and applies equal standard to himself as to others but sulks or becomes manipulative when things do not go his way. He tries to be charming and a people pleaser to superiors and equals but is incredibly arrogant and hostile to those who differ from himself. He is also lacking completely in any concept of hygiene and aesthetics.

Mother 7w6-2w1-1w2 (ENFP)
A completely scattered and unreliable workaholic who stretches herself to the point of mental break down to please people at the same time as perusing her multiple and constantly changing interests. She is empathetic and caring but projects her own ideas onto a person rather than actually listening to anything they say. Very self righteousness. She is friendly, unreserved and talkative to the point of being frequently inappropriate. She is likeable and capable but relies on others for self worth becoming melodramatic and clingy. 

Sister 5w4-4w3-8w9 (INTJ)
She is extremely bright, independent, self sufficient, creative, logical and capable - when she can actually be bothered. She is extremely private, a bit paranoid and judgemental, and the more vulnerable she feels, the colder and more unreasonably aggressive she will become. When she is in a good mood she is great to talk to and have around, when she is in a bad mood expect everything you say to be wrong or somehow offensive, and be prepared to be yelled at ferociously if you disagree or try to explain yourself.

Friend 9w1-4w3-7w6 (ESFP)
Completely mad... but in a good way. You need no other entertainment than just sitting there and listening to him talk. He will also convince you to participate in all kinds of crazy things you would have never done on your own. Gets along with everyone. Hyperactive, lazy, silly and professional all at the same time. He is extremely loyal and protective but never demanding or stifling. I usually can only handle his company in small doses however because he is so loud and extroverted that I am left utterly exhausted.


----------



## Charity1975 (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm new to the thread and I've never seen people typed with 3 types- so forgive me if I type my close fam and friends with only one type.  I understand wings- just unsure of them with these people. 

Mom- Most likely a 2 - Seemed to put a lot of weight into what others thought of her; could be emotionally manipulative. 
Dad- Most likely a 9 - Avoids conflict at all cost- wouldn't even help his kids when their mother was abusive. 
Sister 1- 9 (has been typed) very very uncomfortable with conflict, passive and checked out. 
Sister 2- most likely a 4 - Very emotional, very envious of what people have and depressed of what she doesn't have. Musician, creative, eccentric. 
Husband- 3 with balanced wings - Obsessed with cleanliness, cars and his image. Professional. 
Myself- 7w/ HEAVY 6 wings. Scattered, silly but at times skeptical


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

I will write here everybody I identified with Enneagram yet.
Me: 
male INTP 5w6 9w1 2w1 SO/SP/SX Level 2

Frendz:
male ESTJ 8w7 Level 3
male INTP 6w5

Family:
sister: female 1 (MBTI is for now not 100% sure, so I write just XSFJ)

That's all for now


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

I am an ISFJ 1w9-6w5-2w1. 

I think my mother is an ISFJ 6w5, and my father was a 1 of some sort, probably an SJ of some sort. 

One of my best friends is a type 7 ENTJ I think. Not sure what my other best friend is, but maybe she's a type 2 or a 9 XSFX (ESFJ?).


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

I can hardly figure out a main type for other people, much less a tritype 

Mom: 9w1 

Dad: 1w9 

Older sister: 8w7 

Younger sister: 2w3

Friend: 9w1

Hard to tell for the other friends but I think I know a lot of 9s....


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Dad - INTP 9w1 SP/SX
 Mom - ISFJ 6w5 SP/SX
 Brother - ESFJ 3w2 SO/SP
 

 Cuzzie wuzzie - ESFP 6w7 SO/SX
 Pothead provocateur - ISTP 5w6 SP/SX
 Allegorist - ISFP 9w1 5w4 2w1 SP/SX
"I hate people but I'm going to this gathering because I have to" NHS workaholic - INFJ 9w8 SO/SP
 People who really luzily fit their types:


 Favoritest teacher in the world - ESTP 1w2 3w2 7w8 SX/SO
 Sexy swimmer prick - 3w4 SX/SO LOL I had never given it much thought before <3
 Awkward hipster friend - ISFP 9w1 SP/SO
 Overly overachieving giraffe - ENTP 3w2 SO/SP


----------

